# Colnago Chic - Opinions?



## [schmick] (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Everybody,

Just wanted to know if anybody had any comments/opinions or reviews regarding the 2003 Colnago Chic framesets? I have an opportunity to purchase a complete bike at a very good price and just wanted to do some research beforehand...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Daner2 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Daner2*

Stiff. Heavy. Responsive. Beautiful to look at.


----------



## SnailsPace (May 16, 2015)

*Chic derailleur hanger*



Daner2 said:


> Stiff. Heavy. Responsive. Beautiful to look at.


Hi! Do you ride a chic? I recently (2014) bought a chic plus at a thiftstore! problem is...its missing the derailleur hanger and I cant find one anywhere. Thoughts? If you have a chic with a screw on hanger, I'd love to see a photo! Might help me track down the part. =) Thanks!


----------

